# Spraying with a CapSpray CS10,000



## GrandFX (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello All,
I recently purchased a used CapSpray CS10,000 HVLP Spraying Unit. Before this I have NEVER sprayed outside of a Deft Aerosol can and there doesn't seem to be much info on setup of the CS10000. So I have a few questions.

I plan to spray lacquer and for small jobs I purchased a Cup for the Titan Maxum spray gun that came with the unit so I didn't have to deal with the 2 gallon pressure pot when I wanted to do smaller projects. People talk about using a regulator coming into the gun. Why can't you adjust the pressure at the regulator coming from the compressor instead of at the gun?

The next question is generic and I'm not sure if anyone can really answer it, but if people have any suggestions or tips on how to best setup the unit to spray lacquer, I would appreciate the tips. I'm not even sure what PSI I should be setting the regulator at.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim,
I have that same unit, and I have sprayed varnish with it, and I've also stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. It's been awhile since I've used it, so I'll try and remember. I used to stick a gallon can inside the pot. I thinned the varnish about 20% with paint thinner. I don't think you'd have to thin the lacqer quite that much, maybe about 10%. I remember the rep showing me how to set up the pressures on the unit. Using the stock gun, you loaded everything up and left the cap off the gun tip. When you pulled the trigger, you were looking for a sqirt gun type stream that would travel about 4-5 feet from the tip and hit the ground. Adjust air pressure as necessary. Put the cap on and shoot it at a piece of cardboard and adjust the material knob to get the spray pattern you want. I used to set mine up so the pattern looked like an aerosol can type pattern. I don't remember what size tip and needle I was using. I would have to make 2-3 passes to get a wet coat. If the pressure is too high, you'll get a lot of orange peel. If you have too light a coat, you'll get a dry finish that feels like primer when it dries. Play around on cardboard till you get the feel. Make sure you clean your hoses and soak your gun good when you're done. Oh, and respiratory protection with at least a cartridge filter meant for the material you are shooting is a must. Don't shoot lacquer indoors or anywhere near an ignition source, which includes your basic box fans.

Mike Hawkins


----------



## GrandFX (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I like the advice on how to setup the pressure in the pot by getting a stream that shoots 4 to 5'. Will try it out. appreciate all the hints. So far it seems like a good unit, I just need to figure out how to use it to its potential.

Thanks!!
Tim


----------

